# Smartphone users - interested in Tapatalk?



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I'd like to gauge interest in using Tapatalk to access these forums. Tapatalk is a smartphone app that facilitates forum access; I've used it on other forums, and find it to be easy to use (easier than using a browser on a smartphone, and in some ways, easier than a computer browser, too!). The Tapatalk app is available for iPhone/iPad, Android, and Blackberry phones (and apparently for Google Chrome now, I just noticed when looking up the link above). It's not free - $2.99 from the Apple App Store, not sure about the cost for other platforms.

Note - no guarantee that it will be supported here in the future, just trying to assess interest.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it possible to turn off the annoying "Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk" in some way? 
If yes, then I don't mind using it or others using it. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2011)

Main menu > Settings > Post Creation section > Signature. Set to OFF or change it to whatever you like.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes please... It needs a server side extension installing, but works like a dream on the forum that I'm site manager for, helping strip out all the unnecessary stuff and reducing my data download on my phone. It's also possible to moderate using the app too, subject to the necessary permissions.

It also works as an iPad app too.


----------



## Picsfor (Dec 28, 2011)

I use it on another forum and it works fine, though i mainly use it on my iPad - but who cares...


----------



## JR (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I would like to use it with this forum.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 29, 2011)

Depends -- if anyone using a smartphone would get a prompt every damned time you load a page about it, then no. I'm fine with regular access; my Mazda forum does that and it's really irritating. It's not EVERY time a page loads that it prompts, but pretty much every other (like, back in the browser does it, highly irritating).


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Tapatalk*

Hi, does anyone know if the current forum database is compatable with Tapatalk, which I use on my iPhone and iPad ? I find the threads easier to read through using the Tapatalk app than having to zoom into the webpages on both of these small screen devices


----------



## mws (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Tapatalk*

I don't know if it is, but it would be nice. I think it's just a option they have to turn on on the forum.


----------



## kiniro (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Tapatalk*

I'd be great if I could check the forum on Tapatalk.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

There was a poll a while back, few responses but mainly in favor...


----------



## VirtualRain (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently discovered Tapatalk... Awesome app for notifying you when someone replies to a thread you've subscribed to. A much better alternative to filling your inbox with email notifications.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know tapatalk, but I believe all solutions would be better than the current one. When I go to CR with my iPhone it is a mess, so I have stopped doing it. Now I only visit the community when I have my laptop or iPad at hand.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 4, 2013)

Any movement on this ? Does anyone know if Tapatalk works with Canon Rumors forum database ?


----------



## sparda79 (Apr 11, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Any movement on this ? Does anyone know if Tapatalk works with Canon Rumors forum database ?



Unfortunately, it's still a 'No'. 

I wonder why?


----------



## StephenC (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd prefer to be using TapTalk. I do most of my forum reading on iDevices and TapTalk definitely beats browsing in Safari.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 18, 2014)

I just found this topic after a quick search because I have been thinking of asking the same question: is there any reason why Canonrumors.com forums can't be made available on Tapatalk? I would love it if it was added. I enjoy this forum and love the ease of use and access on Tapatalk. It would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi folks. 
I don't mind people wanting to use tapatalk, but please for the sanity of those who don't want to use it and are happy to use the web browser Please Please Please I Beg of you disable the pop up box nagging me to use it every time I visit. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> I don't mind people wanting to use tapatalk, but please for the sanity of those who don't want to use it and are happy to use the web browser Please Please Please I Beg of you disable the pop up box nagging me to use it every time I visit.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



I've never seen a pop up box asking me to use tapatalk on cr. I only use the web browser.


----------



## SPKoko (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes! Please add Tapatalk support! It is a pain to use the forum from mobile devices!


----------

